# We'll Miss You, Rocky!



## majorv (Aug 14, 2015)

We lost a beloved rabbit yesterday. Rocky was one of my daughter's first rabbits when she started showing. He was a Britannia Petite and a very sweet bunny. He was an awesome show bunny and fathered some very nice Brits. We retired him a few years ago but couldn't bear to part with him so he became a pet. We gave him the stuffed mouse you see in the picture as a 'friend'. He would throw it around the cage and then snuggle underneath it. He was so funny to watch. Rocky, we will miss you, but we know you have joined Chevy at the Rainbow Bridge. :cry1:


----------



## MiniLopMad (Aug 14, 2015)

Aw, how sweet. He sounds like a cutie.

R.I.P sweet boy. Binky free over the rainbow bridge forever <3

Praying for you and your daughter at this hard time


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 15, 2015)

R.I.P rocky, may you bunny free  

I too will pray for you and your daughter :$


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Aug 17, 2015)

he looks like a character =0)

R.I.P. Rocky and may you binky away w/ the rest of OUR loved one(s) that are awaiting US ..


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 17, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, it's never easy to accept. Rest in peace little man and binky free, you are loved and missed by all.


----------



## Azerane (Aug 21, 2015)

I'm so very sorry for your less. Rest in peace, Rocky.


----------



## mrsdiamond (Aug 21, 2015)

So sorry for your loss. Thanks for sharing the picture. Rocky's adorable, and obviously very beloved to you and your daughter. Be comforted by the sweet memories you have.


----------

